# What Dx code would you use for "falls"?



## colleenwade (Jul 27, 2010)

What Diagnosis code would you use for "falls"?


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 27, 2010)

V15.88 = History of falling


----------



## lillianivy (Jul 27, 2010)

Well it depends. If it is a history of falling then yes use V15.88. But if the patient just fell then it would be E880-E888. Fall NOS is E888.9.  Hope that helps.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 27, 2010)

The E code would only apply if, let's say, patient comes in with a head injury due to fall. You'd code the head injury and then the E code to further classify the external cause of the injury. If the dr states "falls", you'd use v15.88.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 27, 2010)

lillianivy said:


> Well it depends. If it is a history of falling then yes use V15.88. But if the patient just fell then it would be E880-E888. Fall NOS is E888.9.  Hope that helps.



E codes can NEVER be used as the first-listed dx codes you must have something else as a primary dx.


----------

